# World's Strangest Creature? Part Mammal, Part Reptile



## News Bot (May 9, 2008)

*Published:* Fri, 9 May 2008 09:32:29 GMT
*Source:* digg
*Category:* General Sciences

The platypus sports fur like a mammal, paddles its duck feet like a bird and lays eggs in the manner of a reptile.

*Read More...*


----------



## Administrator (May 9, 2008)

Wow. Sounds like some people are late to the party.


----------



## SlothHead (May 9, 2008)

What a crock, this is just another one of those internet hoax's. This has done the rounds many times. 

Someone sews a ducks bill onto a beaver and they call it a platypus and now people actually think they are real.

This thing is right up there with the moon landing.


----------



## lector (May 9, 2008)

What really. I swear to christ i saw one at a tea party with a yeti


----------



## tittezzz (May 10, 2008)

I just had afternoon tea with one. He was a pleasant fellow but totaly fictional.
I got no pics. lol


----------

